# Norse names for weapons



## TheGrandNuge (Feb 1, 2015)

We are playing a Viking campaign. My berserk obsessively collects spears and names them. I need a Norse name rescourse or some good words/names from you folks to name his spears. I'm running out of my own at this point.


----------



## Zhaleskra (Feb 1, 2015)

Odin's spear was named Gungnir, and there was a belief that an oath sworn on it was unbreakable. Marvel is correct that Thor's hammer is named Mjolnir. There is a legend of the sword of Hrut.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 1, 2015)

Probably more than you want right here: http://www.vikinganswerlady.com/ONNames.shtml


----------



## Zhaleskra (Feb 2, 2015)

That's only the second time I've seen "Bjorn" spelled "Biorn".


----------



## GMMichael (Feb 2, 2015)

Try going to http://translate.google.com, go English to Norwegian, and type in a few ideas.  And be sure to go to http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Skyrim to steal some people names and place names.


----------



## Zhaleskra (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll do him one better than that, I'll provide some examples.
Bjork = Birch
Bjorn = Bear
Isa = Ice
Tor = Thunder
Is + Bjorn = Isbjorn = Ice Bear
Tor + Bjorn = Torbjorn = Thunder Bear

Also, did you know the Norse had a god of the Biathlon? Seriously, his name is Ull(r), and his portfolio is Archery and Skiing.


----------

